# B14 Dash Removal????????



## HighRollerII (May 6, 2004)

Im having a little bit of trouble with the a/c vents and removing the dashboard. there seems to be holding it on by the passenger air bag..do i have to take that off, disconnect it or does it come out with the dash, i got the driver side to come loose but couldnt get it off..my car is bout 50 pieces..i got it so i can drive it but i need to get it done as soon as possible. and how do i take my steering wheel off?


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

HighRollerII said:


> Im having a little bit of trouble with the a/c vents and removing the dashboard. there seems to be holding it on by the passenger air bag..do i have to take that off, disconnect it or does it come out with the dash, i got the driver side to come loose but couldnt get it off..my car is bout 50 pieces..i got it so i can drive it but i need to get it done as soon as possible. and how do i take my steering wheel off?


 hey man I'm going to remove my dash this weekend.Could you give me some advice..


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Look in the FSM, i think there are instructions there.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i also plan to swap my dash to black, i'd like to know more info on it, thanks!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

You will need a Star key with a hole in the middle of it to pull the air bags.. There are about 4 bolts that hold the dash on and anout 6-8 nuts all 10mm then the 4 star bolts for the air bags. Once you have the airbag off the stearing wheel its a 17or 19mm socket to brake the main bolt loose on the stearing wheel... once that nut is off then you have to work the wheel back and forth side to side to shimmy it off then you (lean back) As fat Joe would say!!!!LOL


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

hehe thanks scorch... other than disconnecting the battery, are there any other precautions when removing the airbags? thats the only thing scaring me =x


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

T50H torx bit will get the airbags off. Yes, you need to take the airbag off.

I did this swap. Its very time consuming, although i did the entire interior. To get the dash off, you dont need to take off the drivers air bag. Also make sure you disconnect the POSITIVE lead of the battery and let teh car sit for 20 minutes so the capacitors can discharge. There is a yellow plug under teh glove box once you take it out. Unhook it and take out the Torx screws.

do a search for "airbag light" and you'll find instructions that have to do with pressing the door pin several times and that will reset the airbag computer so you dont get the airbag light flashing. IM me on AIM at punkrocka436 if you need help. I've done this before and can offer some advice


----------

